# CC Ecosse East



## Jane Smart (14 Apr 2010)

Ok from other threads on here, a date and place needs to be fixed. 

I am hopeless at arranging things, but we are well overdue a ride out together I think? 

Any ideas anyone?? 

update:-For:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech

Apologies: 

kfinlay


----------



## scook94 (14 Apr 2010)

I'm sure whatever you decide will be fine! My availability over the next wee while will be limited though and I so wanted to see your new bike (and show mine off too!)


----------



## Telemark (15 Apr 2010)

How about a ride that goes across the Forth Bridge, as Coco has suggested that he'd like to come across from the far west for that 
If it started from Edinburgh (Waverley or Haymarket), that would be easy enough to reach by train from all corners of central Scotland? 

[If people like the idea and the date suits, you'd be welcome chez HJ & T's afterwards for some tea & "side dishes"]

Just an idea ... any others? I'd suggest that, wherever we go, we keep it below 50k or thereabouts and don't make it too hilly, to encourage all old & new CC Ecossers. The resident mega-milers and "fast boys & girls" can always add on some distance before/after if they feel the need to .

T


----------



## ACS (15 Apr 2010)

I think, for whats it is worth, the first CC Ecosse run out of the season should be a unified affair somewhere in the middle of the central belt (Bathgate area perhaps). Social loop with cake at the end. I must admit I do not know the area at all but a quick look at the map shows a lot of unclass roads leading up to the Avonbridge area, or the Tour of Falkirk may be an option.


----------



## Coco (15 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> ... or the Tour *de* Falkirk may be an option.


Fixed that for you 

Any more details on the TdF routes?


----------



## ACS (15 Apr 2010)

Coco said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> Any more details on the TdF routes?



With my sense of direction I think my Freudian slip may have been correct in the first instance. 

The TdeF was discussed as a possible route last year but I cannot call if a group completed it. We did a route last year around a loch with a visit to a pub in the middle followed by myself a BFG taking turns on the back. 
That was a great route......did I mention the pub?


----------



## Telemark (15 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> With my sense of direction I think my Freudian slip may have been correct in the first instance.
> 
> The TdeF was discussed as a possible route last year but I cannot call if a group completed it. We did a route last year *around a loch with a visit to a pub in the middle* followed by myself a BFG taking turns on the back.
> That was a great route......did I mention the pub?



Would that have been Loch Venachar/Trossachs? with some gravel tracks round the southside of the loch?

I'll have a look through the old posts and try to find the route links, there were a few TdF variations that were voted down in favour of Loch Venachar and others ...

T


----------



## HJ (15 Apr 2010)

The only thing to be weary of with Bathgate/Falkirk is there are a lot of hills around there. Some people may remember getting a wee bit of help getting up them or was it not being allowed to get off and walk...


----------



## Telemark (15 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> I'll have a look through the old posts and try to find the route links, there were a few TdF variations that were voted down in favour of Loch Venachar and others ...
> 
> T



Back from rummaging among the old CC Ecosse rides threads: I only managed to find the TdF route taken last summer ... it's only about 23 miles (36.5 km), but reportedly has some gentle hills in it to make up for the distance, 380m ascent .

Any other route suggestions in the area?

T


----------



## TechMech (15 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> Back from rummaging among the old CC Ecosse rides threads: I only managed to find the TdF route taken last summer ... it's only about 23 miles (36.5 km), but reportedly has some gentle hills in it to make up for the distance, 380m ascent .
> 
> Any other route suggestions in the area?
> 
> T



The TdF last year was a good ride. Led by Hlab in the pouring rain it was pretty hilly but not impossible and the six of us made it back alive I'd be up for a ride down there again


----------



## Telemark (15 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> The TdF last year was a good ride. Led by Hlab in the pouring rain it was pretty hilly but not impossible and the six of us made it back alive I'd be up for a ride down there again



Will you let us drool over show off your new monster bike? 
There seem to be lots of new bikes about, I still haven't seen Jane's No.3 bike , and Bhoyjim was expecting delivery of n+1, has it arrived yet? 

You can bring the famous CC jersey along and pass it on to an unsuspecting "victim" 

T


----------



## ACS (15 Apr 2010)

TechMech have you got a bike?


----------



## scook94 (15 Apr 2010)

The TdF would be a good idea, as the route itself isn't long. Those wanting a longer run can ride there or get off at a station or two before. Yes it's hilly (especially at the beginning) but we had a few walkers last time (myself included) and the hills don't last long so we re-grouped quite quickly. 

Let's just hope for better weather!


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Apr 2010)

I was on the TdF last year, I think it was a massive four weeks or so into my "cycling career" and I really enjoyed it, despite the dreadful weather. The hills were challenging, but as was said, some of us got off and walked the last part of them


----------



## kfinlay (16 Apr 2010)

I'd be up for this as I can cycle there and back and do the TdF route so about 80 miles for me, I need to get more miles in before Etape Caledonia. Couldn't do this on the weekend of 8/9th May or obviously Etape weekend on 16th but most other weekends would be fine.

Jane, Kev D is not up to this yet but he has been out on his new bike and just about made it over Falkland hill!


----------



## TechMech (16 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> TechMech have you got a bike?



Yep https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## ACS (16 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> Yep https://www.cyclechat.net/



Nice one.


----------



## Telemark (16 Apr 2010)

Soooo ... which shall it be, a repeat of the legendary Linlithgow outing or the TdF? There seems to be quite a bit of interest , let's get this sorted .

Now, who started this thread ... care to add a poll to it? Pretty please?

Here is a doodle poll to find a suitable date over the next few weeks, please vote now if you are intested in joining in!

Here we go, the 1st proper CC Ecosse social ride of the season


----------



## TechMech (16 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> Soooo ... which shall it be, a repeat of the legendary Linlithgow outing or the TdF? There seems to be quite a bit of interest , let's get this sorted .
> 
> Now, who started this thread ... care to add a poll to it? Pretty please?
> 
> ...



The thing is, that the original Linlithgow ride was shortened as many at that time (namely me) found the climbs a little too challenging. Might be nice to revisit it now though, and see how it compares


----------



## scook94 (16 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> The thing is, that the original Linlithgow ride was shortened as many at that time (namely me) found the climbs a little too challenging. Might be nice to revisit it now though, and see how it compares



Missed the Linlithgow one last year and am not available for any of the dates on the Doodle, so I'll miss it again.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Apr 2010)

Just asked for the 9th.

Anyway, regardless, just tell me when and where and myself and the tank will be there (with me quite possibly not knowing what I'm getting myself into!).


----------



## Jane Smart (17 Apr 2010)

I just added a poll to this thread but spelt linlithgow wrong sorry ~ duh but you know what I mean :-)


----------



## HJ (17 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> The thing is, that the original Linlithgow ride was shortened as many at that time (namely me) found the climbs a little too challenging. Might be nice to revisit it now though, and see how it compares



You didn't miss that much of a climb, would you like to do the navigation this time? All you need is a GPS and pair of sun glasses...


----------



## scook94 (17 Apr 2010)

Actually I might be able to do the 9th, depends if we come straight up the road from Manchester after flying back from Paris or if we stop over at Carol's mothers...

I'll refrain from voting as I'm happy either way, and may not make it in any case.


----------



## joemaxi (17 Apr 2010)

I'm still a "newbie" but if my fitness continues to gradually increase I might be tempted to come along! My biggest concern would be holding all you atheletes up at my slowish pace!As I live in Falkirk, I wouldn't have to travel too far either. You coils always route it past my house in Grangemouth-got plenty of beer in the fridge!!


----------



## ACS (17 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> I'm still a "newbie" but if my fitness continues to gradually increase I might be tempted to come along! *My biggest concern would be holding all you atheletes up at my slowish pace!*As I live in Falkirk, I wouldn't have to travel too far either. You coils always route it past my house in Grangemouth-got plenty of beer in the fridge!!



This is not an issue, no one get left behind. As the resident lantern rouge I have personal experience of this rule.


----------



## joemaxi (17 Apr 2010)

On a sirrus elite?

I thought drops were the norm on these outings.....


----------



## HJ (17 Apr 2010)

On a CC ride it doesn't matter what you ride, so long as you do. These are friendly social rides not club training rides, no one gets left behind, it is about having fun, not speed


----------



## ACS (17 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> On a sirrus elite?
> 
> I thought drops were the norm on these outings.....



Did my first CC ride on a Sirrus Sport I now ride a Tricross which is not the lightest bike on the planet. Fun before speed (phrase stolen from themightyw).


----------



## Scoosh (17 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> I'm still a "newbie" but if my fitness continues to gradually increase I might be tempted to come along! My biggest concern would be holding all you atheletes up at my slowish pace!As I live in Falkirk, I wouldn't have to travel too far either. You coils always route it past my house in Grangemouth-got plenty of beer in the fridge!!


Don't worry, there is a cunning plan to rein in the faster cyclists.

They are told where we are going but not the actual route ... so they have to stop for everyone to catch up at each junction !


Simples *




... and HLaB always uses his GPS, so there is lots of re-routing


----------



## Telemark (17 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> My biggest concern would be holding all you atheletes up at my slowish pace!



Hah, athletes  ... If I'm coming along, there will definitely be one non-athlete, but a slow girly on a heavy Trek hybrid . I can confirm that the CC Ecosse crowd are a friendly bunch, just come along & enjoy the company. 

Some of us may have got shiny new bikes, and/or have speeded up lots over the last year or so, but they haven't forgotten what it's like when you start out (again in some cases). Don't worry, there is no pressure, just friendly banter .

See you soon?

T


----------



## joemaxi (17 Apr 2010)

Ok, count me in!

Riding in a group should be an experience!

Have to get more practice runs in so I can keep the pace!


----------



## sleekitcollie (17 Apr 2010)

hey this sounds like fun , im near that area as well , would love to be involved in a group run as most of my runs are alone ,


----------



## goo_mason (17 Apr 2010)

If the date's at least a few weeks away, I should be able to re-arrange my childcare and come along, provided I can cadge a lift...


----------



## Telemark (17 Apr 2010)

It looks like the 9th is winning, all who have doodled so far can make it then, apart from Scook, and even he said he might be able to make it after all 

Is that enough advance warning Goo? 

The 2 routes are still "joint favourites", 4 votes each so far ...
Really looking forward to meeting old and new CC Ecossers  

T


----------



## goo_mason (18 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> It looks like the 9th is winning, all who have doodled so far can make it then, apart from Scook, and even he said he might be able to make it after all
> 
> Is that enough advance warning Goo?
> 
> ...



9th sounds good for me at the moment!


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Apr 2010)

As has been said, no one gets left behind 

Indeed looks like the 9th. Can a route be planned ( scoosh ie perhaps) as this one sounds like a ride together, rather than a RV


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2010)

9th is good for me. TdeF please


----------



## joemaxi (18 Apr 2010)

I`m working on the 9th but if that is definetly the date then I can always put in a holiday request.

Just remember,I`m a fair weather cylist-so if it`s chucking it down I`ll give you lot a wave from my car!!


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> I`m working on the 9th but if that is definetly the date then I can always put in a holiday request.
> 
> Just remember,I`m a fair weather cylist-so if it`s chucking it down I`ll give you lot a wave from my car!!



I'll bring an extra rain jacket


----------



## joemaxi (18 Apr 2010)

Thanks-thats jolly decent of you!!


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> Thanks-thats jolly decent of you!!



No such a thing as bad weather just bad kit


----------



## sleekitcollie (18 Apr 2010)

im sure its due to be sunny on the 9th ,


----------



## Telemark (18 Apr 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> im sure its due to be sunny on the 9th ,






now you've done it ... we'll *definitely* need budgie's spare jacket 

T


----------



## joemaxi (18 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> No such a thing as bad weather just bad kit



Dunno about that!

I walked the west highland way last year in the worst weather they have had for years! It rained EVERY day nonstop! The paths were rivers and the wind chill was up to -16 in some parts. I spent a fortune on gortex jackets,boots,trousers ,etc and eventually mother nature found her way past the lot of them! The last 2 days were the most miserable days of my life walking in wet kit!

Now you know why I'm a fair weather cyclist!!


----------



## sleekitcollie (18 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> now you've done it ... we'll *definitely* need budgie's spare jacket
> 
> T


trust me  ( but bring the spare jacket jist in case  )


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2010)

I do have an Aldi cycling jacket spare. Its a large, in blue, warn once and if someone could make make use of just let me know and I will bring it along with me. 

Its a freebee by the way


----------



## Telemark (18 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> 2010 - longest ride - 83 miles /Total for the 3659 miles
> 2011 - longest ride to date - 68 miles



Hi SB, do you know something we don't?  You seem to be a year ahead of the rest of us


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Apr 2010)

Glad you asked that Tele, I have been scratching my head since I saw that


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hi SB, do you know something we don't?  You seem to be a year ahead of the rest of us



Feckin' chuffin' hells bells. Spent most of the weekend working on IT budgets for next year. Start on the 5 year strategy plan on Monday so heavens knows what state my head will be in by Wednesday.


----------



## joemaxi (18 Apr 2010)

Just a quickie

I see some of the other "Chapters" are having night runs-do we ever have any here?And if so,what do they involve-leaving at 10pm or so?


----------



## Theseus (18 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> *209 *- longest ride - 83 miles /Total for the year 3659 miles
> 2010 - longest ride to date - 68 miles



Good to see you can remember so long ago.

Oh! I still need to check with central dispatch, but I will try to make this one as well.


----------



## Telemark (18 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> 209 - longest ride - 83 miles /Total for the year 3659 miles
> 2010 - longest ride to date - 68 miles



 
Are you saying bikes were invented THAT long ago?



On that note I shall get my Altura jacket and head out the door 
Sorry budgie, couldn't resist 

T

P.S. you might want to double check your IT budgets, a zero or two may make a difference


----------



## Theseus (18 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> Just a quickie
> 
> I see some of the other "Chapters" are having night runs-do we ever have any here?And if so,what do they involve-leaving at 10pm or so?



Somehow a FNRttC from Edinburgh doesn't quite appeal.


----------



## Telemark (18 Apr 2010)

Touche said:


> Somehow a FNRttC from Edinburgh doesn't quite appeal.



there's always the option to attempt a "FNRCtC" 

(coast to coast in case you were wondering )
Personally, I don't do sleep deprivation very well ...

T


----------



## joemaxi (18 Apr 2010)

I think I`d probably break the land speed record doing that at night!

Riding through some "dodgy neighbourhoods" at night would be......entertaining...............


----------



## Telemark (18 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> I think I`d probably break the land speed record doing that at night!
> 
> Riding through some "dodgy neighbourhoods" at night would be......entertaining...............



There is that ... you (notice careful choice of words here ) would need to choose the route VERY carefully ... on a weekend night especially 

Could always do it mid-week and go straight to work afterwards 
(NOT a serious suggestion ) or take the next day off work ...


T


----------



## joemaxi (18 Apr 2010)

A night cycle round Loch Katrine!

That would be fantastic-private road so no neds or cars!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Apr 2010)

If you can tollerate a fool on an old battered mountain bike (AKA the Tank) then tell me when and where!


----------



## ACS (19 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> There is that ... you (notice careful choice of words here ) would need to choose the route VERY carefully ... on a weekend night especially
> 
> T



How about a night time circuit involving some of the more interesting areas of Cowdenbeath and Lumphinnans followed by a FNRCtC to Leven and Methil?

Suggested attire
View attachment 6165


View attachment 6166


----------



## scook94 (19 Apr 2010)

I think I've convinced Carol we need to come straight up the road on Saturday 8th (albeit with a detour via Rochdale). So I should be there on the 9th (wherever it turns out to be!).


----------



## Telemark (19 Apr 2010)

scook94 said:


> *I think I've convinced Carol we need to come straight up the road on Saturday 8th* (albeit with a detour via Rochdale). So I should be there on the 9th (*wherever it turns out to be*!).



Yay! Great news Scook! You must be earning lots of advance brownie points 

I see the mysterious "Linthgow" route has pulled ahead now ... (sorry Jane ) 

T


----------



## Telemark (19 Apr 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> If you can tollerate a fool on an old battered mountain bike (AKA the Tank) then tell me when and where!



We might all be slightly mad  (some of us more so than others), so you'll fit right in 

T


----------



## scook94 (19 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> Yay! Great news Scook! You must be earning lots of advance brownie points B)
> 
> *I see the mysterious "Linthgow" route has pulled ahead now ... (sorry Jane ) *
> 
> T



I could always vote for the TdF to even things up? But to be honest I really don't have a preference... Well maybe the one with the hardest climbs, but not everyone wants or needs that at the moment!


----------



## TechMech (19 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> I see the mysterious "Linthgow" route has pulled ahead now ... (sorry Jane B))



It is mysterious no more!!!

Here is the course as was done in Feb 09  Linlithgow 2009

It was shortened on the day due to folks (i.e. me) not being able to do the hills and feeling as if they were going to die 

However, now as I eat these kinda hills for breakfast  why don't we do the original route here Linlithgow Original Extened Route

Also the Jelly Baby stop at Blackness castle was nice and I think we should deffo do this again.


----------



## scook94 (19 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> It is mysterious no more!!!
> 
> Here is the course as was done in Feb 09  Linlithgow 2009
> 
> ...



Maybe you and I can give that a whirl and let those new to CC Forum rides and on heavier bikes take the route you did last year? 

Alternatively as this is just a social fun day out, we do the easiest route?


----------



## joemaxi (19 Apr 2010)

Me being a newbie,I think I`ll vote for the shorter option!!B)


----------



## TechMech (19 Apr 2010)

scook94 said:


> Maybe you and I can give that a whirl and let those new to CC Forum rides and on heavier bikes take the route you did last year?



That's a good idea mate! Those wanting the extra 5 miles and 500(ish)ft of climbing could go the extended one and if we don't meet on the way down past the golf course then we could join back up in Linlithgow before doing the top route or rendezvous at Blackness castle for Jelly Babies.

Or alternatively if we do end up doing the TdF would you be cycling through from Stirling? Maybe we could meet up and get a bit longer run in that way.


----------



## TechMech (19 Apr 2010)

Although saying that, the "Eating hills for breakfast" statement was a maybe stretching reality a bit far......

It would be nice to get a slightly longer run in though.


----------



## scook94 (19 Apr 2010)

Yup, if it was the TdF I'd be cycling through. No massive climbs on the way there though!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (19 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> It is mysterious no more!!!
> 
> Here is the course as was done in Feb 09 Linlithgow 2009
> 
> ...



I've done the extended route a few times. Any budding Pantanis would love it. The rest of us...not so sure Great route tho. Tour de Bathgate Hills. The climb up to Cairnpapple is definitely Hors Categorie


----------



## HJ (19 Apr 2010)

Touche said:


> Oh! I still need to check with central dispatch, but I will try to make this one as well.



Can you let us know is you are riding the fixie, I can't decide whether to vote for the hillier route or not


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Apr 2010)

I am undecided on my vote too, love the hills, but on the other hand, I love talking too and hills and talking just don't go together for me


----------



## Scoosh (19 Apr 2010)

Hmmmm ... talking Jane ... or hills .... 

Tough call ....






.... so I'll keep out of this one


----------



## Telemark (19 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Hmmmm ... Jane talking or hills ....
> 
> Tough call ....
> 
> ...



I think an "oi Scooshie!" is required here 

Does that mean you are thinking of coming along? 

T


----------



## Scoosh (19 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> I think an "oi Scooshie!" is required here
> 
> Does that mean you are thinking of coming along?
> 
> T


Yes, I am thinking of coming along - and cycling out to the start. Liligow is only 1.30 and Falkirk 2hrs IIRC.

Anyone want to ride out in company ?


----------



## Theseus (19 Apr 2010)

HJ said:


> Can you let us know is you are riding the fixie, I can't decide whether to vote for the hillier route or not



Yup, planning on the fixed, but if the hillier one is chosen I reserve the right to bring the geared bike. Although that will leave me without an excuse when I have to get off to push it up.


----------



## Telemark (19 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Yes, I am thinking of coming along - and cycling out to the start. Liligow is only 1.30 and Falkirk 2hrs IIRC.
> 
> Anyone want to ride out in company ?



 I think I might take the train there, do the ride on fresh legs and then cycle back home afterwards ... still building up distance after a very low-mileage winter 

T


----------



## Scoosh (19 Apr 2010)

Touche said:


> Yup, planning on the fixed, but if the hillier one is chosen I reserve the right to bring the geared bike. Although that will leave me without an excuse when I have to get off to push it up.


You have a geared bike ??? 

No excuse needed, mate, "just staying back to encourage the slower folk" has worked fine for HJ for every ride we've done IIRC 

Alternatively, "saddle sores" is hard to disprove


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Apr 2010)

The talk of all of these hills is making me nervous - I have cycled up the hill out of Bo'ness towards Linlithgow a few times. I am able to do it, but if I don't have too, I ...erm .....wont!


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The talk of all of these hills is making me nervous - I have cycled up the hill out of Bo'ness towards Linlithgow a few times. I am able to do it, but if I don't have too, I ...erm .....wont!


You are allowed to walk up hills on a CC Ecosse ride  .....



... the first time  


Please don't be nervous about the talk of hills. Remember, a hill to one person is a gentle slope to another; it's a relative thing . As has been stated (many times) before - NO ONE GETS LEFT BEHIND . There will always be either someone to keep you company or a meet-up/water stop at the top of the 'slope'. There might even be BOTH .

CC Ecosse Forum Rides are aimed at ALL cyclists. We all started sometime and felt embarrassed about how slow we might be/were . I have yet to hear of someone who has done one of these rides who said 'Oh, it was (far) too quick for me; I won't be back '. I'm struggling to think of anyone who either didn't come back for another ride or didn't want to come back .... 

The only way to find out if I am a serial liar  - or am telling the truth .... is ....... - go on, work it out


----------



## joemaxi (20 Apr 2010)

Polygraph? Torture? Sexual persuasion?


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> Polygraph? Torture? Sexual persuasion?


Hmmmmm ....... another tough call


----------



## eldudino (20 Apr 2010)

I'd love to join you all and show off my new Verenti but the date falls a few days before my chartership exams so it's a no-go for me.

Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## ACS (20 Apr 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'd love to join you all and show off my new Verenti but the date falls a few days before my chartership exams so it's a no-go for me.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy.



Best of luck with the mind melt


----------



## kfinlay (20 Apr 2010)

I'm keeping an eye on this to see how it works out as not planning to do anything too hard the week before Etape Cal, although there may be a chance I drive down to tthe lake district to give suprise support to mate mate on the Fred Whitton. I'm sure he would love to get a cheering friend on the lead up to Hardknott (although that will probably be packed) - its a hard call either way.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

kfinlay said:


> I'm keeping an eye on this to see how it works out as not planning to do anything too hard the week before Etape Cal, although there may be a chance I drive down to tthe lake district to give suprise support to mate mate on the Fred Whitton. I'm sure he would love to get a cheering friend on the lead up to Hardknott (although that will probably be packed) - its a hard call either way.


A leisurely CC Ecosse Forum ride would be exactly the sort of ride to do the week before the Etape.  No steep hills, leisurely pace, good chat, plenty of stops ... though you will have to exercise _self_-discipline on the cakes/drinks front


----------



## eldudino (20 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Best of luck with the mind melt



It hurts already


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'd love to join you all and show off my new Verenti but the date falls a few days before my chartership exams so it's a no-go for me.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy.


Surely a couple of hours good exercise, away from the books, will be just the sort of 'breath of fresh air' which will inspire you to even greater success in the chartering stakes .

Chartered what ?


----------



## kfinlay (20 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> A leisurely CC Ecosse Forum ride would be exactly the sort of ride to do the week before the Etape.  No steep hills, leisurely pace, good chat, plenty of stops ... though you will have to exercise _self_-discipline on the cakes/drinks front



yeah your right Scoosh, discipline with cakes etc is not a problem, when I was at the last one in Milnathort I had scrambled egg on wholemeal toast while you guys had your cakes and coffee. 

Always good chat/stories and advice on these rides and I would say anyone thats no been on one and is thinking about it then go for it, you'll have a great time and can take part in some or all of it


----------



## Hobgoblin (20 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

Just having a quick check of the Ecosse Informal Rides pages after a long absence. It seems a long while ago since my daughter and I ventured out to our first CC ride around the Forth. If the date fits in with other stuff, we could be up for a few miles soon. Having fat tyred bikes with lots of gears, I think hills would be okay, but either option sounds fine.

Neil


----------



## HJ (20 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> You have a geared bike ???
> 
> *No excuse needed, mate, "just staying back to encourage the slower folk" has worked fine for HJ for every ride we've done IIRC *
> 
> Alternatively, "saddle sores" is hard to disprove



I do remember a wee hill near Danskin where I tried to encourage one of the slower folk   shame he couldn't keep up all the way to Gifford...


----------



## HJ (20 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> Polygraph? Torture? Sexual persuasion?



You've met Scooshie then...


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

Hobgoblin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just having a quick check of the Ecosse Informal Rides pages after a long absence. It seems a long while ago since my daughter and I ventured out to our first CC ride around the Forth. If the date fits in with other stuff, we could be up for a few miles soon. Having fat tyred bikes with lots of gears, I think hills would be okay, but either option sounds fine.
> 
> Neil


Hobgoblin  back . We'd been wondering where you and Hobgoblinette had gone  !

What - no road bikes yet ? Thought they were on the Christmas lists - for _last_ Chrimbo .

Would be great to see you and your daughter again.

Seamab will also be relieved


----------



## eldudino (20 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Chartered what ?



Chartered Member of the Landscape Institute.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

eldudino said:


> Chartered Member of the Landscape Institute.


Then you will be entitled to make engaging comments about all the landscape/scenery we pass on our rides


----------



## ACS (20 Apr 2010)

Can we confirm the date as the 9th of May?

All those in favour say 'Aye'

For:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC)
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
currystomper (TBC)
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi +1 


Apologies: 

kfinlay
bauldbairn


----------



## JiMBR (20 Apr 2010)

Aye....well, maybe.

I'd like to join you on this ride but won't know until much nearer the time whether I can or not.


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Apr 2010)

Aye


----------



## ACS (20 Apr 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Aye....well, maybe.
> 
> I'd like to join you on this ride but won't know until much nearer the time whether I can or not.


 Thats OK, just trying to firm up some details. Cyclists and decisions


----------



## Coco (20 Apr 2010)

99% Aye


----------



## eldudino (20 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Then you will be entitled to make engaging comments about all the landscape/scenery we pass on our rides



Indeed. Look out for the upcoming CC Ecosse Landscape History Ride!


----------



## kfinlay (20 Apr 2010)

just realised that the 9th is a Sunday - no can do as working till 13:30 - not happy as I've missed that 2 rv's


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

kfinlay said:


> just realised that the 9th is a Sunday - no can do as working till 13:30 - not happy as I've missed that 2 rv's


Oh Dear  - though most of our rides tend to be on a Sunday, just to make getting to the start/going home again a bit more difficult if doing the train thing .... except when organise by Telemark


----------



## TechMech (20 Apr 2010)

Aye


----------



## Telemark (20 Apr 2010)

eldudino said:


> Indeed. Look out for the upcoming CC Ecosse Landscape History Ride!



That sounds fun! Yes please, can I sign up now?

T

Oh, and an "aye" from me too for the 9th, SB!


----------



## ACS (20 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> That sounds fun! Yes please, can I sign up now?
> 
> T
> 
> Oh, and an "aye" from me too for the 9th, SB!



Tnx See Page 10 post #97 for updated list of names


----------



## Telemark (20 Apr 2010)

Shall we just go for the 9th then? It's way ahead in the Doodle poll on dates too, and there have been a few more "ayes" on this thread ...

I am still saving my vote for the route , Linthgow is ahead by 1 vote just now ...

Having just had a look at trains, they are not as frequent on Sundays, but we should be able to manage

Edinburgh - Linlithgow 2x hourly arr. 9:20, 10:00, 10:20, 10:50
Edinburgh - Falkirk High 1x hourly arr. 9:30, 10:30, 11:30

Glasgow - Linlithgow 1x hourly arr. 10:00, 11:00, 12:00
Glasgow - Falkirk High 1x hourly arr. 9:50, 10:50, 11:50

Stirling - Falkirk Grahamston 1x hourly 9:20, 10:20, 11:20
Stirling - Linlithgow 1x hourly 9:30, 10:30, 11:30

Perth - Linlithgow 1 train arr. 10:30 (all others take > 1.5 hours)
Perth - Falkirk Grahamston 2 trains arr. 10:20, 12:22

Not sure who is cycling all the way, or which way any Fifers or newbies from other places (?) would travel by train ... If any Perthers are coming by train, they get to ""choose" the start time 

T


----------



## Telemark (20 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Tnx See Page 10 post #97 for updated list of names



Maybe time for Jane to take over and update the 1st post with the date and list of names?  

T


----------



## ACS (20 Apr 2010)

We got a date, route just need start time and place for the full house.


----------



## scook94 (20 Apr 2010)

Just to even it up...


----------



## Telemark (20 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Tnx See Page 10 post #97 for updated list of names



either I am going blind  or you have forgotten to add me to the "ayes" in post #97 

Do we have any suggestions for post-ride cafes for the "chat" & soup/cake  part? There is the Park Bistro E of Linlithgow, who get very busy and would need booking, especially for a large turn-out, any others? ... what are the choices for the TdF? 
Any tips from the locals?

T


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Apr 2010)

It's getting late, I have just amanded my original post for those going and Kev's apology. I will go through posts tomorrow and add anyone that has maybe been missed, as I just copied and pasted the post on page 10 If anyone is going and would like me to add them please just say


----------



## TechMech (20 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> If any Perthers are coming by train, they get to ""choose" the start time



I'll be driving through either way. If it's the LL ride then straight to LL for me. If it's the TdF then I'll travel to Stirling and cycle through with Steven.


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Apr 2010)

Hi Guy's! 

I would love to come to the CC Ecosse rides especially as both "suggestions" are on my doorstep - but as I've already said to HJ on another thread - unfortunately I'm working. 

If I can swap shifts I will, if not I'll see you on the next one(new job so don't hold out much hope). 

Cheers!


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2010)

Aye to the 9th May...


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2010)

9 May - maybes Aye


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (21 Apr 2010)

Would really like to come on this one as they're both on my doorstep
Probably OK for 9th May


----------



## sleekitcollie (21 Apr 2010)

AYE(ish ) if u dont mind having a quite slow , tattoo'd , trucker /biker type bringing up the rear ps the tattooed lycra look is not a great one 
what kind of times r we looking at ie starting time and how long r u guys out 4 on average


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> AYE(ish ) if u dont mind having a quite slow , tattoo'd , trucker /biker type bringing up the rear ps the tattooed lycra look is not a great one
> what kind of times r we looking at ie starting time and how long r u guys out 4 on average


Oooh goodie - a  before we've even started !

SB always tries to claim the _lanterne rouge_ ie bringing up the rear 

Depending on train times, we usually start 1030-1100ish and finish when we all get back, around 1500. You may go on ahead if in a hurry, stay back if thirsty


----------



## sleekitcollie (21 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Oooh goodie - a  before we've even started !
> 
> SB always tries to claim the _lanterne rouge_ ie bringing up the rear



ohhhhhhhhhh there be nae  i dinny mind being 2nd last or 3rd last .. jist dinny expect to see me making a break at the front .
i,ve never ridden in a group b4 ( apart from pedal 4 scotland type thing ) and not really sure about whats the correct way and whats not . so hopefuly u guys will keep me right .


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh there be nae  i dinny mind being 2nd last or 3rd last .. jist dinny expect to see me making a break at the front .
> i,ve never ridden in a group b4 ( apart from pedal 4 scotland type thing ) and not really sure about whats the correct way and whats not . so hopefuly u guys will keep me right .


Now that'll be a first - CC Ecosse Forum ride being in a group .

Normally, it's a group when we take the photo before the start, at the feed stops  and, sometimes, even at the end . If there's any danger of a group forming, we'll come to a hill/slope ......


----------



## goo_mason (21 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Now that'll be a first - CC Ecosse Forum ride being in a group .
> 
> Normally, it's a group when we take the photo before the start, at the feed stops  and, sometimes, even at the end . If there's any danger of a group forming, we'll come to a hill/slope ......



... or be waiting for HlaB to decipher his Garmin to decide which way to go next (whilst failing to spot the massive road sign he's standing beside pointing the way  )


----------



## joemaxi (21 Apr 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> AYE(ish ) if u dont mind having a quite slow , tattoo'd , trucker /biker type bringing up the rear ps the tattooed lycra look is not a great one
> what kind of times r we looking at ie starting time and how long r u guys out 4 on average



+1 for the tattooed lorry driver bit, minus the Lycra though, I prefer the baggies!

Just found out I've got the day off so I will be there!

Is it only for members? Another driver at the work has just bought a bike and said he quite fancied the ride but I wasn't sure if it's allowed......

I better get some practice in-don't want the wooden spoon.....


----------



## currystomper (21 Apr 2010)

I better stop lurking and say I'm a probable... 

I was thinking of cycling over from fife, via the Dunfirmline to Alloa cycle path - but that seems a bit ambitious as my definition of a long ride is ~ 50 miles!!

CS


----------



## currystomper (21 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> Not sure who is cycling all the way, or which way any Fifers or newbies from other places (?) would travel by train ... If any Perthers are coming by train, they get to ""choose" the start time
> T



From Inverkeithing the first trains on the 9th are:-
08:47	Inverkeithing [INK] -> 09:59	Linlithgow [LIN]	
09:17	Inverkeithing [INK] -> 10:29	Falkirk High [FKK]


----------



## Coco (21 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> Is it only for members? Another driver at the work has just bought a bike and said he quite fancied the ride but I wasn't sure if it's allowed......



The more the merrier.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2010)

joemaxi said:


> Is it only for members? Another driver at the work has just bought a bike and said he quite fancied the ride but I wasn't sure if it's allowed......
> 
> I better get some practice in-don't want the wooden spoon.....


We could define 'member' as: "an individual who has or can get hold of, a bike for the day " 

Your fellow-driver would be most welcome - and we might even get him to join us on CC before too long 

The only wooden spoons we have are those for our food . Now, the _lanterne rouge **_ - that is hotly contested 
Contact SB for details 



** "_lanterne rouge_" [red light] is the term used in professional cycling for the last rider in the race - 'tail end charlie' in aircraft terms


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> You are allowed to walk up hills on a CC Ecosse ride  .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can smell something ....annyway, yes I am able to do the hill (I used to volunteer at Bo'ness and Kinneil Railway, so I regularly slogged it over from Linlithgow at one point. Going over there at night was ...interesting), and no, I wont walk, that is a sign of defeat to me, I'll plod on even if I'm going at 3 mph and break the handlebars off the bike because I'm pulling so hard!  (Is that the right way to cycle up hills??)
I 'aint nervous.

Just as well the hill doesn't appear to be part of the route anyway!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Can we confirm the date as the 9th of May?
> 
> All those in favour say 'Aye'
> 
> ...



S'pose so, Aye!


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Apr 2010)

currystomper said:


> I better stop lurking and say I'm a probable...
> 
> I was thinking of cycling over from fife, via the Dunfirmline to Alloa cycle path - but that seems a bit ambitious as my definition of a long ride is ~ 50 miles!!
> 
> CS



not sure where in Fife you live, but perhaps if you are doing this one we could cycle across together if you like?


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2010)

Updated. Have I missed anyone.

For:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC)
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
currystomper (TBC)
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi +1 


Apologies: 

kfinlay
bauldbairn


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2010)

Ooo this could be a biggy, and as there is a competition for lanterne rouge the sheep dog is going to be busy...


----------



## scook94 (21 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> *Updated. Have I missed anyone.*



I'm still planning on being there as long as a) we manage to get to Paris; and  manage to get home on Saturday 8th.


----------



## goo_mason (21 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Updated. Have I missed anyone?



*cough-cough*


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Updated. Have I missed anyone.
> 
> For:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, been rather busy today, I was going to get round to it


----------



## MrRidley (21 Apr 2010)

I can't commit to nearer the time, the only thing that i am committed to is chucking the fags, 13 days now


----------



## Telemark (21 Apr 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> I can't commit to nearer the time, the only thing that i am committed to is chucking the fags, 13 days now



 you HAVE chucked the fags, you are now a non-smoker, remember!
Best thing you can do for yourself ...

T


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Apr 2010)

Nice one Jim, I'm proud of you !!


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2010)

Updated. Have I missed anyone?

For:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC)
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
currystomper (TBC)
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi +1
scook94 
goo_mason
bhoyjim (TBC)
HLab (hangover permitting)

Total 16 17


Apologies: 

kfinlay
bauldbairn


----------



## Coco (21 Apr 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> I can't commit to nearer the time, the only thing that i am committed to is chucking the fags, 13 days now



Why don't we organise a ride to celebrate your 100 days (or some other milestone) without fags? You can pick the route. 

It'll maybe help you keep focus on your new way of life.


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2010)

bhoyjim

Did you treat yourself to a n+1, you hinted at it last time we spoke? 

LFG

You flying in from Oz for this one?

HLab?

I have just dropped themightyw (chris) an email.


----------



## TechMech (21 Apr 2010)

A question to all those long standing CC'ers....

Last year on CC rides I don't recall anyone wearing club tops (correct me if I'm wrong), however, I've just got my Kinross Club top and it's the only real cycling top I own (i.e. one with the handy pouches in the back) and was going to wear this on the day.

It just that I thought maybe there was some unwritten agreement that we didn't make the CC rides look or feel like club runs, so I'm not sure whether to go with that or just a plain T-shirt.


----------



## MrRidley (21 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> bhoyjim
> 
> *Did you treat yourself to a n+1, you hinted at it last time we spoke?*
> 
> ...



Yes i have  but i am still waiting to pick it up  delay after delay, but hopefully soon, btw i bought this http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/via-nirone-7-tiagra-2010-road-bike-ec021256


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2010)

Interesting point. I think the original idea was the ride out itself should not be like a club run, what riders elected to wear was never mentioned. I say wear it.

<whisper>not that is matters, it will be under your Altura  </whisper>


----------



## Telemark (21 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> A question to all those long standing CC'ers....
> 
> Last year on CC rides I don't recall anyone wearing club tops (correct me if I'm wrong), however, I've just got my Kinross Club top and it's the only real cycling top I own (i.e. one with the handy pouches in the back) and was going to wear this on the day.
> 
> It just that I thought maybe there was some unwritten agreement that we didn't make the CC rides look or feel like club runs, so I'm not sure whether to go with that or just a plain T-shirt.



I think you out-date me by a fair bit, but I'd say wear what you are comfortable in ... I certainly never heard of a dress code for our rides 

T


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Yes i have  but i am still waiting to pick it up  delay after delay, but hopefully soon, btw i bought this http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/via-nirone-7-tiagra-2010-road-bike-ec021256



Nice one. If you can make it are you going to bring it out?


----------



## MrRidley (21 Apr 2010)

Only if the sun shines, as this will be my good bike


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> A question to all those long standing CC'ers....
> 
> Last year on CC rides I don't recall anyone wearing club tops (correct me if I'm wrong), however, I've just got my Kinross Club top and it's the only real cycling top I own (i.e. one with the handy pouches in the back) and was going to wear this on the day.
> 
> It just that I thought maybe there was some unwritten agreement that we didn't make the CC rides look or feel like club runs, so I'm not sure whether to go with that or just a plain T-shirt.


What ???? No CC top/jacket/shorts/gilet ??? 

It doesn't matter to me .... AS LONG AS YOU BRING THE CC JERSEY . You might even be able to pass it on to someone .....


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Only if the sun shines, as this will be my good bike




Be good to see you. I will bring a bigger flask with more coffee this time.


----------



## HLaB (21 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> bhoyjim
> 
> Did you treat yourself to a n+1, you hinted at it last time we spoke?
> 
> ...


My last exam is on the 5th so I should make the 9th if I've not drowned my sorrows too much on the 8th  
I think I would prefer Linlithgow as its better cycling distance, IIRC its about an hour from Granton.


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2010)

TechMech said:


> A question to all those long standing CC'ers....
> 
> Last year on CC rides I don't recall anyone wearing club tops (correct me if I'm wrong), however, I've just got my Kinross Club top and it's the only real cycling top I own (i.e. one with the handy pouches in the back) and was going to wear this on the day.
> 
> It just that I thought maybe there was some unwritten agreement that we didn't make the CC rides look or feel like club runs, so I'm not sure whether to go with that or just a plain T-shirt.



Just CC gear...


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2010)

HLaB said:


> My last exam is on the 5th so I should make the 9th if I've not drowned my sorrows too much on the 8th
> I think I would prefer Linlithgow as its better cycling distance, IIRC its about an hour from Granton.



Don't forget the GPS  and the sunglasses


----------



## Theseus (21 Apr 2010)

For:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC)
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
currystomper (TBC)
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi +1
scook94 
goo_mason
bhoyjim (TBC)
HLab (hangover permitting)
_Touche_

Total 16 17 18


Apologies: 

kfinlay
bauldbairn


----------



## themightyw (21 Apr 2010)

For:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC)
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
currystomper (TBC)
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi +1
scook94 
goo_mason
bhoyjim (TBC)
HLab (hangover permitting)
_Touche_
MightyW (i'd rate my chances of getting a 'pass' as fair to middling )

Total 16 17 18 19


Apologies: 

kfinlay
bauldbairn


----------



## HLaB (21 Apr 2010)

HJ said:


> Don't forget the GPS  and the sunglasses


The Sirrus no longer has the gps mount, its on the Kinesis so I may have to rely on you to guide me


----------



## Telemark (21 Apr 2010)

HLaB said:


> The Sirrus no longer has the gps mount, its on the Kinesis so I may have to rely on you to guide me



 
you'll need to bring the Kinesis, we'll get lost otherwise 

Good luck with the exams!

T


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> It doesn't matter to me .... AS LONG AS YOU BRING THE CC JERSEY




....I have a CC Jersey, but I don't think that wearing my wooly Curling Club Jersey would be terribly practical 

Then again, I at least would stand out, particularly if I had the brush tied to the frame as well for extra effect!


----------



## Telemark (21 Apr 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ....I have a CC Jersey, but I don't think that wearing my wooly Curling Club Jersey would be terribly practical



Ah ... you may not have come across THE FAMOUS NORTHERN CC RELAY JERSEY yet, have a look at this thread  Techmech is the current holder ...

T


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2010)

Touche said:


> For:
> 
> SB
> JimBr (TBC)
> ...



HLab *hangover permitting*, humm, I seem to remember that was used as an excuse last time as well...


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2010)

HJ said:


> HLab *hangover permitting*, humm, I seem to remember that was used as an excuse last time as well...


Yip it was bad timing last year too


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> you'll need to bring the Kinesis, we'll get lost otherwise


I wouldn't be able to relax with the kinesis (I wouldn't let it out of my sight).



> Good luck with the exams!
> 
> T



Cheers


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Apr 2010)

Hlab please don't consume too much the night before, it would be great to see you again 

Also I have one of those garmin 705 doodahs I could bring, if we are struggling for a route but I don't know how to use it


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Apr 2010)

Crikey sorry Hlab, I meant to say all the best with the exams  sorry


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (22 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Hlab please don't consume too much the night before, it would be great to see you again
> 
> Also I have one of those garmin 705 doodahs I could bring, if we are struggling for a route but I don't know how to use it



If I manage to make it routefinding shouldn't be a problem. I've been all over the Bathgate Hills/Linlithgow area and know the roads well (as do my lungs and legs, unfortunately  )

Might as well bring the doodad tho as I don't know 100% if I'll be there


----------



## HJ (22 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Hlab please don't consume too much the night before, it would be great to see you again
> 
> Also I have one of those garmin 705 doodahs I could bring, if we are struggling for a route but *I don't know how to use it*



Well this will be a good opportunity to find out... 

Who was it brought the maps last time? Any chance of bringing some this time? I think we may need them...


----------



## ACS (22 Apr 2010)

HJ said:


> Well this will be a good opportunity to find out...
> 
> Who was it brought the maps last time? Any chance of bringing some this time? I think we may need them...



Me


----------



## TechMech (22 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> Ah ... you may not have come across THE FAMOUS NORTHERN CC RELAY JERSEY yet, have a look at this thread  Techmech is the current holder ...



Ah the famous Northern CC Relay Jersey.........

......now where did I put it?


----------



## Theseus (22 Apr 2010)

In the wash?


----------



## Telemark (22 Apr 2010)

Touche said:


> In the wash?






Have you remembered yet?

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Updated. Have I missed anyone?
> 
> For:
> 
> ...



*cough*cough*

Been a long time since i came out to play.


----------



## ACS (24 Apr 2010)

Anyone lurking who fancies joining us, go on take a chance you will not regret it.

For:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC)
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
currystomper (TBC)
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi (-1)
scook94 
goo_mason
bhoyjim (TBC)
HLab (hangover permitting)
Touche
MightyW (i'd rate my chances of getting a 'pass' as fair to middling )
HonestMan1910

Total 16 17 18 19 20 19 


Apologies: 

kfinlay
bauldbairn


----------



## joemaxi (24 Apr 2010)

I`ll be there but I`m afraid my +1 has called off.........


----------



## kfinlay (25 Apr 2010)

do we have a start time as I may be able to get away from work at 10am and cycle along from Gyle.
this is too a big run to miss


----------



## Telemark (25 Apr 2010)

kfinlay said:


> do we have a start time as I may be able to get away from work at 10am and cycle along from Gyle.
> this is too a big run to miss



Not all of them are smiling  

The question is, when would you be able to be at Linlithgow (without racing too hard to get there)?

As far as I remember, the CC rides don't start until 10 or 11 AM, to allow everybody to get there from all the far flung corners of CC Ecosse land . So we shouldn't make an exception this time, just to spite you . And the Linlithgow route isn't particularly long anyway ...

So, when is your ideal start time, Kevin?

T


----------



## kfinlay (25 Apr 2010)

Don't wait on me, I'll just cycle along and join up with you guys. All I need to know is the start time and route and I'll join up on the way. 
Not 100% to make it as still need to get the time off.


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Apr 2010)

Unless I missed something, have we arranged where to meet, when to meet and what route yet?


----------



## ACS (25 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Unless I missed something, have we arranged where to meet, when to meet and what route yet?



Err NO.


----------



## TechMech (25 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Unless I missed something, have we arranged where to meet, when to meet and what route yet?



I thought the LL ride had been selected?

If so I think it would be best to meet in the Tesco car park (just like last time) and that way it wasn't too far from the Station for those coming by train.

As for the start time, any time is OK with me, I just need to leave myself an hour to get there


----------



## HJ (25 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Unless I missed something, have we arranged where to meet, when to meet and what route yet?



Details, details... 


After yesterdays wee ride, a mere 38 miles, I was totally knackered, I won't be so much sheep dog on this one, I really will be the lanterne rouge...


----------



## Telemark (25 Apr 2010)

So ... here is what's been decided so far, Linlithgow is winning, most can make the 9th ... the only thing missing really is a time, I'll stick my head out and wait for anybody to disagree 

T
----------------

Date: Sunday 9th May
Time: 11:00
Route: Linlithgow - 2 options (longer or shorter, tbc on the day?)
Meeting Place: Tesco car park
Who:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS.
Coco
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC) - Spaniel puppy permitting? 
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
currystomper (TBC)
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi (-1)
scook94 
goo_mason
bhoyjim (TBC)
HLab (hangover permitting)
Touche
MightyW (i'd rate my chances of getting a 'pass' as fair to middling )
HonestMan1910
Kfinlay (TBC - may be able to get away from the Gyle after 10AM)

Total 21 (if I'm counting correctly )


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Apr 2010)

Wow good numbers.

Thanks Telemark for that most very helpful post 

I must get more miles in as this looks like a long ride for me, if I am to cycle over and back to Linlithgow as well as do the ride


----------



## Telemark (26 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Wow good numbers.
> 
> Thanks Telemark for that most very helpful post
> 
> *I must get more miles in as this looks like a long ride for me, if I am to cycle over and back to Linlithgow as well as do the ride*




yes very good numbers ... let's see how many of the "TBCs" turn up 

I suspect you might need to change your sig-line, if you ride door-to-door 

We did a 62k ride on Saturday, from home out to East Lothian and then a tour of Midlothian, trying out all sorts of wee roads new to us, good fun, but it felt quite hard work at times (lots of short sharp hills). Good training I suppose 

T


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (26 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Wow good numbers.
> 
> Thanks Telemark for that most very helpful post
> 
> I must get more miles in as this looks like a long ride for me, if I am to cycle over and back to Linlithgow as well as do the ride



It'll be a long one, that's for sure. Dumfy to Linlithgow is approx 25km via the FRB and 35kms via Kincardine. An extra 50km minimum (and it's all uphill on the way back )


----------



## currystomper (27 Apr 2010)

All 



Telemark said:


> ... let's see how many of the "TBCs" turn up
> 
> T



You hex'ed me now!! just found out that my son is doing a cycling time trial that morning - so I'll be taxi or will have to look after my daughter. 

..got out on the bike tonight for a few hours did 35 miles , so I shouldn't complain!! (I need to get more miles in between now and the EDB 2 StAs!!)

Have a good one if I don't see you Sunday!!

CS


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Apr 2010)

That would be a shame CS if you did not make it, but family, of course must come first. Don;t worry though, hopefully these rides out will be frequent for the next six months, so plenty of other times

35 miles last night, nice one 

I must get more miles in now, for this ride out, the pressure is on for me to do the whole route and ride there and back from Dunfermline. 

Halfmanhalfbike, has kind of worked it out for me, now i just need to convert it to miles, as I don't work in km


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (28 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Halfmanhalfbike, has kind of worked it out for me, now i just need to convert it to miles, as I don't work in km



31.25 miles


----------



## Scoosh (28 Apr 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I must get more miles in now, for this ride out, the pressure is on for me to do the whole route and ride there and back from Dunfermline.
> 
> Halfmanhalfbike, has kind of worked it out for me, now i just need to convert it to miles, as I don't work in km


A lot 

It's not as bad/good as you might imagine:

1 ride to start
2 refuel while waiting for all to assemble
3 Forum Ride
4 meal/banter after
5 ride back most of the way with others
6 ride rest of way on yer todd
7 cool glass of something white  (probably milk, knowing you )


----------



## Scoosh (28 Apr 2010)

currystomper said:


> Have a good one if I don't see you Sunday!!
> 
> CS


Which Sunday would that be ??


----------



## scook94 (28 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> *Total 21 (if I'm counting correctly )*



So who's going to book a table for 21 at the Park Bistro?


----------



## HJ (28 Apr 2010)

scook94 said:


> So who's going to book a table for 21 at the Park Bistro?



Humm, who started the thread??


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (28 Apr 2010)

scook94 said:


> So who's going to book a table for 21 at the Park Bistro?


Better check they're happy to have a bunch of cleated bikies clacking about their nice floors first


----------



## HJ (28 Apr 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Better check they're happy to have a bunch of cleated bikies clacking about their nice floors first



They haven't complained before...


----------



## Coco (28 Apr 2010)

Bugger, bugger, bugger.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (28 Apr 2010)

This ride could be good. Never riden in such a potentially large bunch before. It's a mini-peleton


----------



## Telemark (28 Apr 2010)

Coco said:


> Bugger, bugger, bugger.



What's up, Coco? 

T


----------



## Coco (28 Apr 2010)

Mrs Coco has just remembered that the 9th is when she is running a 10k - the one she does every year. So I won't be able to join you. 

And I'd looked out my clothing for coming to the east too


----------



## goo_mason (29 Apr 2010)

Drop-out from me now too. Phone call last night from my Mum to tell me that it's my cousin's baby's Christening that morning so I'm expected to go. 

I'd rather be out on a bike than in a ruddy church.

Guess I'll have to wait for the next one now. As Coco said - "BUGGER!!"


----------



## Telemark (29 Apr 2010)

booo hooo ... no Gooo

sorry Coco, can't think of something similarly silly for you, but I'll add a bit more . 

The CC Ecossers are dropping like flies , and some weren't even "TBCs"... 

We'll just have to have these rides more often I suppose, then nobody feels like they are missing out too much 

T


----------



## HJ (29 Apr 2010)

Just as well we have a few spares...


----------



## goo_mason (30 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> booo hooo ... no Gooo
> 
> sorry Coco, can't think of something similarly silly for you, but I'll add a bit more .
> 
> ...



That's what happens when after a miserable few weeks you finally have something you're looking forward to; something comes along & puts you back in your place 

Yes please - more rides. I've not been on a CC one other than PfS since the 29th March last year. That's TOO long!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Apr 2010)

I should still be coming along to grace you all with my rather dubious presence!

Who knows, I might actually have got some training in by then!! 

I don't know what bike I'll be on yet, it might be the Tank, it could be my Dad's old BSA (Best Scrap Available) road bike from 19canteen which I want to take out for a whirl some time (the Tweed run quite possibly), or, I might even have something new by then!!


----------



## Theseus (30 Apr 2010)

I think HJ posted that the Tweed run was off this weekend.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Apr 2010)

Ah ok, will take a look.

Why's it off??


----------



## Theseus (30 Apr 2010)

HJ's post mentions legal concerns.


----------



## HJ (30 Apr 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ah ok, will take a look.
> 
> Why's it off??



Don't know, just saw something about "legal wrangling".


----------



## Jane Smart (1 May 2010)

hi sorry I have had a mad week this week, has the restaurant been booked?


----------



## Theseus (2 May 2010)

I will probably have to drop out as well. There is a school sponsored walk at the same time.


----------



## Jane Smart (3 May 2010)

Is the cafe booked? If not, ( as sorry I have been busy ) I can book it for what time?


----------



## Telemark (3 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Is the cafe booked? If not, ( as sorry I have been busy ) I can book it for what time?



Hi Jane,

just catching up .... 
We've just come back this evening from Bute, where we took the bikes for the weekend. We cycled most roads on the island  and HJ flew the flag for CC, wearing his jersey  

maybe best to give it another day or so, the numbers are shrinking 
We had 21 max, now it's nearer 15 I think, haven't counted back yet ...

Looking forward to the ride 

T


----------



## kfinlay (4 May 2010)

Just got word that I can't have any more time off on Sunday as it's overbooked already - me no happy bunny


----------



## Telemark (4 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Just got word that I can't have any more time off on Sunday as it's overbooked already - me no happy bunny



 sorry to see that, Kevin, we'll have to arrange another CC Ecosse ride soon ... 

another one bites the dust 

Here is a reminder of the details & an updated list 

-------
Date: Sunday 9th May
Time: 11:00
Route: Linlithgow - 2 options (longer or shorter, tbc on the day?)
Meeting Place: Tesco car park
Who:

SB
JimBr (TBC)
The lovely JS
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh (TBC) - Spaniel puppy permitting? 
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
Mad Doug Biker
joemaxi (-1)
scook94 
bhoyjim (TBC)
HLab (hangover permitting)
MightyW (i'd rate my chances of getting a 'pass' as fair to middling )
HonestMan1910
Kfinlay 
Coco 
Touche 
goo_mason 
currystomper (TBC) 

Total 16 (of which 3 are currently "TBC")
-------
It would really help our bookings to have reasonably good estimate of numbers to book a table, as the Park Bistro can probably fill their tables with other people for Sunday lunch easily. We don't want to upset them, as they are quite a good stop-over place for central-ish rides .

Can somebody work out a time to book the table(s) for, with a not too ambitious average speed?

Only 5 days to go 

T


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> an updated list
> 
> -------
> Date: Sunday 9th May
> ...




Are we taking a 'piece' to eat at Blackness Castle ? If so, then the stop at park Bistro is more for a coffee/CAKE /chat than a full meal - and can be a bit later - 1430 ?


----------



## joemaxi (4 May 2010)

God, I hate this but-

I'm going to have to drop out too!

My parents(who are nearly 80) are intending to drive to see friends in Milton Keynes leaving Sunday night. I can't let my old man drive all that distance at his age so I'm now taking them down for a couple of days. Them staying in a comfy house and me in a travel lodge!!!

Sorry guys-I hate letting people down but this REALLY is beyond my control

I hope you have a great day-I was really looking forward to meeting some of my cycling neighbours!

The only upside is that I have been wanting to visit bletchley park for ages and this is a great opportunity!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 May 2010)

They should be able to get some pensioner rate for the train!

Save killing yourself driving for a start - all that needless Co2, wonderful!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (5 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Can somebody work out a time to book the table(s) for, with a not too ambitious average speed?T




I did the longer route last Sunday and it took just under 2 hours (2hrs 45min including getting to Linlithgow from Kirkliston and back again). Average 23.6km/hr


----------



## sleekitcollie (5 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> I did the longer route last Sunday and it took just under 2 hours (2hrs 45min including getting to Linlithgow from Kirkliston and back again). Average 23.6km/hr


oh thats a fast average . well it is for me 
looking forward to sunday and meeting u guys


----------



## joemaxi (5 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> They should be able to get some pensioner rate for the train!
> 
> Save killing yourself driving for a start - all that needless Co2, wonderful!



Sorry mate, but I couldn't sleep at night knowing that I let them get the train.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (5 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> oh thats a fast average . well it is for me
> looking forward to sunday and meeting u guys



Well it's all downhill from Cairnpapple!


----------



## sleekitcollie (5 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Well it's all downhill from Cairnpapple!


ha ha and all up hill till cairnpapple


----------



## goo_mason (5 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> ha ha and all up hill till cairnpapple



And if you follow HlaB, you'll never make it up to Cairnpapple!


----------



## MrRidley (5 May 2010)

I think i maybe able to make it now.


----------



## ACS (5 May 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> I think i maybe able to make it now.



Nice one


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (5 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Are we taking a 'piece' to eat at Blackness Castle ? If so, then the stop at park Bistro is more for a coffee/CAKE /chat than a full meal - and can be a bit later - 1430 ?



That's got my vote


----------



## HJ (5 May 2010)

I think some of these people may have changed shape since last year





but then again, maybe not 

For those who missed it, the full story of last years ride is here


----------



## ACS (5 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> That's got my vote



and mine,


----------



## goo_mason (5 May 2010)

HJ said:


> I think some of these people may have changed shape since last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was a wise move of me to take the picture, so I didn't have to be in it


----------



## goo_mason (5 May 2010)

Wonder how TetedelaCourse is doing these days?

He was never allowed out much to play with us again after our first PfS ride when Mrs TdlC came along and didn't enjoy it much


----------



## sleekitcollie (5 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> I did the longer route last Sunday and it took just under 2 hours (2hrs 45min including getting to Linlithgow from Kirkliston and back again). Average 23.6km/hr



Oh silly me just re read and noticed avarage is in kph PHEWWW. I was getting a tad worried that I was way out that league . 
Saying that I might still be .. Wots 23.6kph in real money .  . 
Also where did all the CC shirts come from must put 1 on my list of cycle stuff to get .... Mmmmh it's a big list . Change of tyres and wee bike service top of list just now . 
Think I'd prefer coffee n cake ( they have some nice ones at the bistro ) rather than full meal but if rest of u want meal I'll happly sit and drool ooops I mean wait with my coffee . 
Ps what's the script if weather is bad . Will run still be on . I personally don't mind the rain .


----------



## themightyw (5 May 2010)

Hi folks, I'm still lurking and keeping a close eye on this thread! I'm not a definite yet, but I'm not a definitely not either 

If I do it then my plan is to drive to Leven then cycle from there over to Inverkeithing.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 May 2010)

joemaxi said:


> Sorry mate, but I couldn't sleep at night knowing that I let them get the train.



One gets the train all the time, and never has any problems particularly, other than the occasional hiccup which could be matched by a traffic jam any day (and I get to sit back and read a book, get up and walk about, or get a drink or 3. All things you can't do in a car. Easily anyway!).

Or are your parents senile and likely to end up in Penzance via Thurso instead??

Actually, by Milton Keynes, I'm usually sozzled enough to blank it's awful blandness out, and then wobble up the platform on arrival at Euston as a result (whoever put ramps instead of steps at the entrance to the platforms and then escalators for the Tube was a genius! ).

Wait, I can't drink now, and the East Coast is currently a bit pish!! (especially since GNER stopped the franchise and the Buffet service was cut back so mere standard class plebs like me can't get a nice (but very expensive) meal in the Restaurant coach as a treat any more instead of eating a piece of cardboard coated in ...umm ...stuff that has been passed as a toastie). DAMN!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> I personally don't mind the rain .



It'd probably be nice and refreshing for me!!


----------



## JiMBR (6 May 2010)

Sorry guys...another one to cross off the list.

Something else has come up that I can't get out of. 


Hope to see you on the next outing.


----------



## Theseus (6 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> One gets the train all the time, ...



MDB, I think the phrase YMMV is apt here. For example, compare my mum and my MIL, both in thier 80's.

Earlier this year my mum went on a holiday trip up the Amazon, including an overnight camp in the rainforest. My MIL on the other hand needs home help to come in 3 times a day to help her feed, go to the toilet, wash and take her drugs.

Just because you can manage a train journey, doesn't mean that everyone can.


----------



## Coco (6 May 2010)

Touche said:


> Earlier this year my mum went on a holiday trip up the Amazon, including an overnight camp in the rainforest. .



Yes, but she meant to go to Tesco


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (6 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Saying that I might still be .. Wots 23.6kph in real money .  .



For the oldies amongst us who haven't quite got the hang of this new-fangled metric system that's 14 1/2 mph


----------



## sleekitcollie (6 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> For the oldies amongst us who haven't quite got the hang of this new-fangled metric system that's 14 1/2 mph


thanx  still a decent average though


----------



## joemaxi (6 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> One gets the train all the time, and never has any problems particularly, other than the occasional hiccup which could be matched by a traffic jam any day (and I get to sit back and read a book, get up and walk about, or get a drink or 3. All things you can't do in a car. Easily anyway!).
> 
> Or are your parents senile and likely to end up in Penzance via Thurso instead??
> 
> ...



Are my parents senile?????

That's a bit harsh.

Just because you get the train doesn't mean that I'm going to let my 80 father,who has a stairlift fitted to help him get up the stairs to bed each night, endure climbing stairs to change platforms and try to use the toilet on a moving train and hold on to the seats to stop him from falling at the same time! 

I don't think there are many people who would sit back and put their parents through that if they help.

Sorry for the rant but that really hacked me off!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (6 May 2010)

*Another call off*

Due to bike related accident and 6 hours in A&E on Wednesday night, I will have to call off from this weeks ride.

Sorry folks 

Hope to be fit and out of plaster in 6 weeks.


----------



## Coco (6 May 2010)

Ouch - what happened? Get well soon.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (6 May 2010)

Hi Coco,

Commute home on Wednesday night and some kids suddenly appeared on the road causing me to brake, skid, over the handle bars hitting the road with head, thank God for helmets, breaking fall with hands and shoulders.

Resulting injuries are dislocated thumb, in plaster for 6 weeks, and severe bruising on shoulders and hips.

Lesson learnt, always wear a helmet, the cracks and dents prove that it could have been 100 times worse.

HM1910


----------



## sleekitcollie (6 May 2010)

That's not so good mate wishing u a speedy recovery . If u pm me ur addy I could bring a few beers or a nice red round some weekend to speed ur recovery on . R u off work as well


----------



## Telemark (6 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Are we taking a 'piece' to eat at Blackness Castle ? If so, then the stop at park Bistro is more for a coffee/CAKE /chat than a full meal - and can be a bit later - 1430 ?



Thanks Scoosh(ie), that looks about right to me , and 2 chat opportunities are good, what with all the old CCers to catch up with and new ones to get to know . 

Sorry to hear you can't make it, JimBR and JoeMaxi - there will be other rides soon, hope to see you on one of those!

HonestMan  hope it's not too painful, and that you recover quickly!
We could pop in on our way back from the ride if you feel like having a bit of company, it's on the way home for some of us . PM me if you fancy a visit from a wee CC Ecosse delegation?

Jane, are you still happy to do the booking at the Park Bistro for about 2:30? Another attempt at counting below:

-------
Date: Sunday 9th May
Time: 11:00
Route: Linlithgow - 2 options (longer or shorter, tbc on the day?)
Meeting Place: Tesco car park
Who:

SB
The lovely JS
TechMech
Telemark
HJ
scoosh
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
Mad Doug Biker
scook94 
bhoyjim 
HLab (hangover permitting)
MightyW (i'd rate my chances of getting a 'pass' as fair to middling 
JimBr 
HonestMan1910
joemaxi 
Kfinlay 
Coco 
Touche 
goo_mason 
currystomper 

Total 13 (of which 2 are currently "TBC")
-------


----------



## Hobgoblin (6 May 2010)

I counted 13 on your list which is not good. Luckily Hobgoblinette (my daughter) and I will come along!
We like the sound of the stop for CAKE  .


----------



## Telemark (6 May 2010)

Hobgoblin said:


> I counted 13 on your list which is not good. Luckily Hobgoblinette (my daughter) and I will come along!
> We like the sound of the stop for CAKE [] .



Yay - the list is growing again! 
15 it is 

Dare I mention it - there is a strange symbol on the various weather forecasts ... that + cakes  + something for the thirst  after all those hills  = happy CCers


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 May 2010)

joemaxi said:


> That's a bit harsh.
> !



Sorry, I wasn't sure if it was one of those 'I'm too posh to use the train' things - things like that really get to me!

I'm a D*ck at times (....actually, make that most of the time) and have such a great way with words, I know, so sorry, I shouldn't have said anything, I know.

Now, when is the ground next scheduled to open up in a swallowing motion??


----------



## joemaxi (6 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Sorry, I wasn't sure if it was one of those 'I'm too posh to use the train' things - things like that really get to me!
> 
> I'm a D*ck at times (....actually, make that most of the time) and have such a great way with words, I know, so sorry, I shouldn't have said anything, I know.
> 
> Now, when is the ground next scheduled to open up in a swallowing motion??




No probs mate-I've done it myself!

It's already forgotten.........whatever it was.......


----------



## HJ (6 May 2010)

goo_mason said:


> I think it was a wise move of me to take the picture, so I didn't have to be in it



OK, so we have to use this one






Or this one


----------



## Scoosh (7 May 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Resulting injuries are dislocated thumb, in plaster for 6 weeks, and severe bruising on shoulders and hips.
> 
> Lesson learnt, always wear a helmet, the cracks and dents prove that it could have been 100 times worse


OUCH - BIG TIME . That sounds as unpleasant as it certainly is, so look after yourself, take care, go easy on the  and  and hope you haven't lost confidence/mojo.



> We could pop in on our way back from the ride if you feel like having a bit of company, it's on the way home for some of us .


Now there's an idea  15-strong hungry/thirsty CC Ecosse posse descends on the injured man - only to cheer him up, of course


----------



## Scoosh (7 May 2010)

Hobgoblin said:


> I counted 13 on your list which is not good. Luckily Hobgoblinette (my daughter) and I will come along!
> We like the sound of the stop for CAKE []  (minor correction, major impact ) .


Ah, you've come out of hiding/off the fence again .
Look forward to seeing you 2 again


----------



## Telemark (7 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Now there's an idea  15-strong hungry/thirsty CC Ecosse posse descends on the injured man - only to cheer him up, of course



 AFTER a visit to the Park Bistro (not before!) ... and possibly not all 15? 
Anyway, just a suggestion in case you are getting bored and want an audience who are happy to listen to cycling tales/woes and admire your bruises (and sign your plaster cast ).

T


----------



## Scoosh (7 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> (and sign your plaster cast )


Hmmm .... reports of a dislocated thumb .... no other breaks ... we'll need very wee pens to sign the stookie


----------



## Telemark (7 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Hmmm .... reports of a dislocated thumb .... no other breaks ... we'll need very wee pens to sign the stookie



There was something about "plaster off in 6 weeks" ... (post # 239)

T


----------



## Jane Smart (7 May 2010)

Hi I have phoned the PArk Bistro and booked the table/s for 3pm on Sunday, for approx 15 people, but they need to know as exact numbers as we can possibly give them. They could not do 2.30pm hope that this is ok ?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 May 2010)

Hobgobblin, I'll have you know that 13 is one of my favourite numbers, so be gone with you and your unfounded pagan superstitions!! 


MDB - Lucky 13.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (7 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Hmmm .... reports of a dislocated thumb .... no other breaks ... we'll need very wee pens to sign the stookie



Quite correct on the size of the stookie, very small and looks not unlike a pair of racing mitts.



> AFTER a visit to the Park Bistro (not before!) ... and possibly not all 15?
> Anyway, just a suggestion in case you are getting bored and want an audience who are happy to listen to cycling tales/woes and admire your bruises (and sign your plaster cast ).
> 
> T



Might manage to get along to the PArk, walk along the canal, and show off the bruises and damaged helmet.

Many thanks for all the kind wishes from all Ecosse CC'ers.



HM1910


----------



## MrRidley (7 May 2010)

I am a doubt once again, after a visit to the Doc today, it's been discovered that i have a chest infection, i thought it was just the effects of chucking the fags such coughing up all sorts of nastiness  but TBH i don't feel too bad, he gave me some antibiotics, so I'll wait till Sunday morning and see how i feel.


----------



## sleekitcollie (7 May 2010)

Looking forward to Sunday and hope the sun is oot and the wind drop's 
oh and just in case any of u don't recognise me I'll be the "man from aldi" after a wee visit there for their Thursday specials


----------



## magnatom (7 May 2010)

HJ said:


> OK, so we have to use this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I always seem to be at the centre of things don't I....

Goo, wo did you inherit those knobbly knees from!


----------



## MrRidley (7 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Looking forward to Sunday and hope the sun is oot and the wind drop's
> oh and just in case any of u don't recognise me I'll be the *"man from aldi"* after a wee visit there for their Thursday specials



You and me both


----------



## Hobgoblin (7 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Hobgobblin, I'll have you know that 13 is one of my favourite numbers, so be gone with you and your unfounded pagan superstitions!!
> 
> MDB - Lucky 13.



Be gone with me?  Surely 15 is a much better number than 13


----------



## Telemark (7 May 2010)

The more the merrier ...

T


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 May 2010)

Hobgoblin said:


> Be gone with me?  Surely 15 is a much better number than 13



True.
Actually, I'm part of an ACEMU preservation group, and we are hoping to eventually preserve the last working example of a Glasgow Blue Train. 303013.

Miraculously rescued from the scrap lines at Immingham, it's now used by the MET at a training centre in Gravesend.
It's only one coach, but it can help make up the remains of another preserved unit (once we get it out of it's dire location, but there is a plan afoot).

By rights it should have been scrapped all those years ago and is one of only 6 coaches left in existence, so it's now very much 'Lucky 13'.

Put that in yer pipe and smoke it!!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (8 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Looking forward to Sunday and hope the sun is oot and the wind drop's
> oh and just in case any of u don't recognise me I'll be the "man from aldi" after a wee visit there for their Thursday specials



Me too.  Weathers not looking too bad for Sunday as well (fingers crossed)


----------



## Scoosh (8 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Hi I have phoned the PArk Bistro and booked the table/s for 3pm on Sunday, for approx 15 people, but they need to know as exact numbers as we can possibly give them. They could not do 2.30pm hope that this is ok ?


Sounds good  

We/You'll be able to give them better numbers when we all meet and do a head-count - then a check at Blackness Castle.

It'll need to be a slow ride, with either plenty of stops  or a fairly long break at Blackness, if we are not to arrive at the Park too early. Even the longer route is (only) 40km, about 35 to the park (which, fortunately, is on our route ), which should only be 3hrs tops, so make sure you bring a sandwich/3 course meal for eating at Blackness, then we can "retire" to the Park for coffee .


----------



## Jane Smart (8 May 2010)

Excellent idea Scoosh ( ie) I can phone them when we meet 

Think that I will drive now, to Linlithgow and meet you all there. I don't think that I am capable of cycling from the house and back, as well as the 35 miler it is just far too much for me 

Anyway, looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## Coco (8 May 2010)

Have a good day everyone - weather looks good. 

I'll be stuck watching hundreds of scantily clad, mildly perspiring women run past me.


----------



## themightyw (8 May 2010)

Hi folks

Sorry to be a pain but I won't know until tomorrow if I'm able to come over... Unexpectedly had to travel down to London for job interviews on Friday (blooming recession) and it's kind of thrown my weekend into chaos! Fingers crossed I'll be there!

TMW


----------



## Telemark (8 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Think that I will drive now, to Linlithgow and meet you all there. I don't think that I am capable of cycling from the house and back, as well as the 35 miler it is just far too much for me
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow



The route is only 35 km from the start to the Park Bistro, or 21.7 miles in "old money"  (not 35 miles), but there are a few wee hills thrown in somewhere I'm told ...

Looking forward to seeing you all!
The train is supposed to arrive in LL at 10:53 ... don't leave without me, I wouldn't catch up until Blackness 

T


----------



## Telemark (8 May 2010)

Coco said:


> Have a good day everyone - weather looks good.
> 
> I'll be stuck watching hundreds of scantily clad, mildly perspiring women run past me.



 
I am sure that'll be a terrible hardship 
All the best to Mrs Coco, looks like she'll have a good day for it, dry & possibly sunny, but not too hot ...

T


----------



## scook94 (8 May 2010)

Just flown back in from Paris for this event tomorrow, so unless something unforeseen happens I'll be there.

Planning on cycling through though, so if you fancy joining me TechMech, drop me a text.


----------



## HJ (8 May 2010)

Sadly I have to drop out, an unexpected work commitment, there is a meeting which I really should go to


----------



## Scoosh (8 May 2010)

HJ said:


> Sadly I have to drop out, an unexpected work commitment, there is a meeting which I really should go to


On a Sunday ???

Time to change job, methinks


----------



## Telemark (8 May 2010)

Final roll call
-------
Date: Sunday 9th May
Time: 11:00
Route: Linlithgow - 2 options (longer or shorter, tbc on the day?)
Meeting Place: Tesco car park
Park Bistro booked for 15:00
Who:

SB
The lovely JS
TechMech
Telemark
scoosh
Halfmanhalfbike
sleekitcollie
Mad Doug Biker
scook94 
bhoyjim 
Hobgoblin
Hobgoblinette

HLab (hangover permitting)
MightyW (still TBC)

HonestMan1910 - possible guest appearance @ Park Bistro 

 
JimBr
HJ 
joemaxi 
Kfinlay 
Coco 
Touche 
goo_mason 
currystomper 

Total 14 for the ride (of which 2 are still TBC) + 1 at Park Bistro (TBC)


----------



## Jane Smart (9 May 2010)

Morning all,

Well ( typing quietly) it looks like a nice day out there 

Is anyone cycling through Winchburgh on the way? I should have asked this earlier but it would be nice to meet up. I am parking at McDonalds just over the bridge and making my own way to Tesco carpark. Would be nice to have some company if anyone was going my way.

I will be leaving here around 9.40am ( ish ) for the drive across the bridge, if anyone posts before that I will check.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2010)

It looks like I now wont be able to do the cycle, but don't think that you have got out of meeting me that easily, as I'll try and get along to the Park Bistro at 3 so I can actually meet you all.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2010)

Erm, this Park Bistro place, is it the one at Park Farm??


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 May 2010)

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Jane Smart (9 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It looks like I now wont be able to do the cycle, but don't think that you have got out of meeting me that easily, as I'll try and get along to the Park Bistro at 3 so I can actually meet you all.



Would be lovely to meet you and yes it is Park Farm


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2010)

I'm down and out but still game! (and VERY tired).

Thanks for the location info. That looks like quite a walk from the station!!


----------



## sleekitcollie (9 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well ( typing quietly) it looks like a nice day out there
> 
> ...



Hi I'll be leaving from winchburgh would be good to cycle to lithgy with u i can wait outside the tally ho pub ( outside not inside  ) if u like . Wot time will u be leaving queensferry 
mad doug biker it's a fair wall to the bistro from the station but the best way is to walk along the canal as the bistro is directly on the canal it's aproxx 2 miles from the station to the bistro ( mabey 2 and half )


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (9 May 2010)

Going to have to call off. My old mum's not been feeling too well and heard last night there's some relatives coming up to-day to see her. Should really be there, I think.

Have a great day tho.


----------



## Jane Smart (9 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Hi I'll be leaving from winchburgh would be good to cycle to lithgy with u i can wait outside the tally ho pub ( outside not inside  ) if u like . Wot time will u be leaving queensferry
> mad doug biker it's a fair wall to the bistro from the station but the best way is to walk along the canal as the bistro is directly on the canal it's aproxx 2 miles from the station to the bistro ( mabey 2 and half )



How long do you reckon it would take to cycle from there to Linlithgow? I am not too familiar with the distance


----------



## sleekitcollie (9 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> How long do you reckon it would take to cycle from there to Linlithgow? I am not too familiar with the distance


depends on ur speed etc and route u take prob 20 min ish queensferry to winchburgh via the back road and riding center and prob same to lithgy from winchburgh i will pm u my phone number ir thats easier


----------



## Jane Smart (9 May 2010)

Thanks yes that would be easier thanks, I will pm you mine too


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2010)

I am afraid I don't think it would be wise for me to join you today. My throat has been a bit rough for the last couple of days, and I've tried to ignore it and hope whatever was niggling would go away, but it hasn't, it hurts now. Nose blocking up now too .

Have a good day out and remember to take some photos of CC Ecosse enjoying the sunshine 



T


----------



## Jane Smart (9 May 2010)

Awwww Telemark I am really really sorry to hear that. Hope that you get well soon, take it easy 

xx


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Awwww Telemark I am really really sorry to hear that. Hope that you get well soon, take it easy
> 
> xx



Thanks Jane, I will .

Just as well I didn't tell you that I baked some ginger cake last night, for the Blackness Castle stop ...

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (9 May 2010)

well folks can i say a big thanx to everyone for the great ride today , the company was 1st class . i was a wee bit nervious about coming along into a group for the 1st time but very quickly felt very relaxed 
really enjoyed the ride and nice how as u said b4 the ride , no one gets left behind , although if i have many more blowouts of that magnitude ( must have been at least 5 on the Richter scale ) i might be left behind 
looking forward to the nxt run 
thanx again for the very friendly welcolme and the great company 
ps sorry mad doug biker for having to shoot away so soon after u got to the bistro but my poor wee dog was well overdue a walk , good to meet u anyway


----------



## magnatom (9 May 2010)

Good to hear. That is exactly the sort of welcome you should get (and always do get) on one of these rides. 

Life is keeping me away from these at the moment, but if I had the time I would love to come on these. 

Maybe I'll organise some free time in July (very busy in June!!) and organise one myself. Watch this space....


----------



## Jane Smart (9 May 2010)

I had a great time too, fantastic company and even fantastic weather 

That blow out on your tyre was something else,I have to say, i developed a word in tourettes when I heard it!

Maddougbiker I too was sorry to rush off like that, I was in a bit of a rush to get home. Hopefully you will make it with your bike, to the next CC ride out, which I hope someone will organise soon ~ how about tomorrow? 

Thanks to everyone that came along, great day


----------



## sleekitcollie (9 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> That blow out on your tyre was something else,I have to say, i developed a word in tourettes when I heard it!


yeah i think there were a few the same including me 
and the poor guy over at the wall opposite the castle just about to take a pic on his camera  oh sorry for laughing ( cant type for laughing to myself here .. sorry ) but he jumped out his skin poor guy 
i can be a bit tied for time sometimes but i will def try my best to make it along to future runs


----------



## HJ (9 May 2010)

Sorry couldn't make it, I would really like to have been there, but I had to go to the pub a work related AGM...


----------



## MrRidley (9 May 2010)

Well i'm just starting to recover, 75 miles by the time i got home, and the last 10-15 were very hard into a cold wind, had a massive chicken stir fry for dinner (no mints left) and i'm still hungry, great ride and good to catch up, must do it again soon, BTW a special mention must go to Hobgoblin and Hobgoblinette, well done.


----------



## Scoosh (9 May 2010)

'Twas almost a perfect CC Ecosse ride:
- good great company
- lots of bike bling (take a bow ... Jane, TechMech, Scook94, ... and all others )
- no one left behind - and SB having competition for _lanterne rouge_ 
- relaxed pace (we kept HLaB in check )
- new forumites forummers CC folk to meet
- THE SUN SHONE  but it did rain a tiny wee bit too ...
- good cafe stop afterwards 
- I stayed on my bike 


_Chapeau_:
- Bhoyjim for riding to and from Glasweegieland  
- to Hobgoblin and Hobgoblinette for hanging in there, when HLab, Scook94, Jane _et al_ were haring off into the distance 
- to Mad Doug Biker for walking from Linlithgow to meet us all - and being glad he did (what a tactful young man )

Now, all we need to do is to arrange the next one in LESS than 25 pages .

"Almost" because we missed many of you  - those who would have liked to come but were unable. Hope to see you next time around ...


----------



## MrRidley (9 May 2010)

Hopefully on the next run i shall be able to bring my new bling (only if it's dry though) http://www.airevalleycycles.com/smsimg/34/4899-17800-full-eos-34.jpg


----------



## ACS (9 May 2010)

Some photos of the day on Flickr

Great, great day and all I can do is echo what others have said. Even the Jobs Worth had his 2 nano seconds of fame.


----------



## snorri (9 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Now, all we need to do is to arrange the next one in LESS than 25 pages .


No, don't worry about that. You just have no idea of the entertaiment these pages provide for the non-participants.


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2010)

snorri said:


> No, don't worry about that. You just have no idea of the entertaiment these 25 pages provide for the non-participants.



And for (some of) the participants (Scooshie excepted it seems )... a lot of it is banter rather than "organising" as far as I am concerned , the more the better, endless hours of fun! 

We could perhaps make it easier for those only interested in the details of the next meeting by updating the original message regularly, once place/time etc are fixed ...

Snorri - care to join us one day? You'd be most welcome , it would be nice to put a face to the friendly postings from the far north ... 
Or how about you organising a ride in your corner of CC for us? 

T


----------



## themightyw (9 May 2010)

Delighted you all had a great ride out and gutted I couldn't join you. Numerous personal reasons including having to hunt for a new job a very short notice :/ 

Did manage to get out for a ride today but only by leaving at 6am from home and squeezing in a quick 100k before the family were all up and ready. What a glorious day to be out on the bike!

Look forward to meeting those of you I haven't already met at the next ride.


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2010)

Glad you had a good day out, really sad I wasn't up to it today, went for a gentle ride to the allotment in the afternoon for some fresh air and rhubarb, that was enough exercise... 

Thanks for the stories and photos  . Somebody needs to elaborate on the "blowout" - how/where did it happen? Hopefully not on a fast down hill . 

Seeing as I missed out on this one, we need to organise another one soon ... I'll start a new thread 

T


----------



## TechMech (9 May 2010)

That was a great day out guys, and good to catch up with friends old and new 

Hobgoblin managed to sign the CC shirt back at the car, but I've still got it in my possession  Who wants to take this next time and pass it on?

As BhoyJim said, "what a difference a year makes." I'm not ashamed to say (for those that don't know) that I walked up most of those hills the last time.


----------



## scook94 (9 May 2010)

Well I had a great day too, not as good as Bhoyjim, but I managed 66 miles today. All good prep for the Trossachs Ton!

As has been said, good to see the old faces again, and even better to meet some new ones, CC Eccose continues to grow which can only be good!

As TechMech says, what a difference a year makes. After hearing how "brutal" the climbs were I was quite pleased I didn't travel backwards as I used to do! Weight loss doesn't half help with hills!

Bumped into a couple of old Uni pals on their bikes on the way home at Letham Cottages, so was good to catch up with them too!

Had a well earned curry for tea and relaxing with a couple of beers before getting back on the diet wagon tomorrow.

Curses to Scoosh for making me think I could do the Ken Laidlaw, has put the notion in my head now! Bah!


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Curses to Scoosh for making me think I could do the Ken Laidlaw, has put the notion in my head now! Bah!



 Noodley will be along shortly to sign you up for the Snow Roads 

T


----------



## Hobgoblin (9 May 2010)

Thanks to everyone on the ride to-day. Hobgoblinette and I enjoyed it very much (except the first couple of hills - phew). It was our first major outing of the year so it was nice to have good company and some good weather too .

The lunch stop at Blackness was very nice, apart from the disturbing noise. Was that the one o'clock gun? A bird scarer? A shotgun? ... No just a blowout! Lucky it was not on the road at the time. Reminds me of one I had when whizzing down into Aberfoyle; somehow my back tyre had come off the rim and the inner tube expanded out into a huge balloon which managed to go around the wheel twice before exploding.

Thanks again for an enjoyable day out .


----------



## eldudino (9 May 2010)

I'm gutted to have missed this one, glad you all enjoyed it. I spent the day indoors, revising, doing mock-oral exams with colleagues who were kind enough to give their weekend time to help out and generally stuffing my face trying to eat away my disdain at being stuck in the office. 

It sounds like it was a good one by all accounts. Can we make the next one sooner rather than later and on a day I can manage?!


----------



## scook94 (9 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm gutted to have missed this one, glad you all enjoyed it. I spent the day indoors, revising, doing mock-oral exams with colleagues who were kind enough to give their weekend time to help out and generally stuffing my face trying to eat away my disdain at being stuck in the office.
> 
> It sounds like it was a good one by all accounts. *Can we make the next one sooner rather than later and on a day I can manage?!*



Only if you pass!


----------



## eldudino (9 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Only if you pass!



Nice vote of confidence!


----------



## scook94 (9 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> Nice vote of confidence!



LOL See my response elsewhere!


----------



## snorri (10 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Snorri - care to join us one day? You'd be most welcome ,


Thank you Telemark, I certainly feel I am missing out on some fun. I'll keep an eye on your programme and maybe manage to fit one in some day.


----------



## Jane Smart (10 May 2010)

Oh and thanks SB for taking those pics, they are good but today my diet starts BIG time!!


----------



## Scoosh (10 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> That was a great day out guys, and good to catch up with friends old and new
> 
> Hobgoblin managed to sign the CC shirt back at the car, but I've still got it in my possession  Who wants to take this next time and pass it on?
> 
> As BhoyJim said, "what a difference a year makes." I'm not ashamed to say (for those that don't know) that I walked up most of those hills the last time.


<cough, cough !> ... not quite what you were saying yesterday 

Maybe take the joisey to Pitlochry and we'll see who could take it on ... Noodley ?? (if he's there, obviously )


----------



## Scoosh (10 May 2010)

An additional mention must go to Jim McKomisky, from Revolutionary Bikes in Bo'ness, whom we met and chatted to before hunger overcame us at the Park Bistro. Also to the lovely Pinarello  and its lady owner [no smilie- there's trouble there ] - but she is equally lovely  [whew, relieved smilie]

Jim promised he would give a discount to CC folk


----------



## sleekitcollie (10 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> An additional mention must go to Jim McKomisky, from Revolutionary Bikes in Bo'ness, whom we met and chatted to before hunger overcame us at the Park Bistro. Also to the lovely Pinarello  and its lady owner [no smilie- there's trouble there ] - but she is equally lovely  [whew, relieved smilie]
> 
> Jim promised he would give a discount to CC folk


and a good coffee


----------



## HJ (10 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Now, all we need to do is to arrange the next one in LESS than 25 pages.



Kill joy...


----------



## goo_mason (10 May 2010)

Glad you all had a good time - wish I'd been there, but there you are. Families & their lack of communication 

I see the miracle of a CC ride bringing the sun out at Blackness Castle happened again, although I bet there was no toddler there this time wanting you all to line up so she could take a photo with her camera!!


----------



## Scoosh (10 May 2010)

goo_mason said:


> Glad you all had a good time - wish I'd been there, but there you are. Families & their lack of communication
> 
> I see the miracle of a CC ride bringing the sun out at Blackness Castle happened again, although I bet there was no toddler there this time wanting you all to line up so she could take a photo with her camera!!


Funny you should mention that ..... we were remembering it too .

Next year, we'll be remembering sleekitcollie's exploding tyre (while bike was leaning against the castle wall  ) and TechMech's observation that **"Yes, indeed, the tube has a hole in it !"** ....

... and that one does NOT ride a bike across the grass (obviously ).




**[the sanitised version ]


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Funny you should mention that ..... we were remembering it too .
> 
> Next year, we'll be remembering sleekitcollie's exploding tyre (while bike was leaning against the castle wall  ) and TechMech's observation that **"Yes, indeed, the tube has a hole in it !"** ....
> 
> ...


Don't think I'll forget the tyre episode for a while 
on that note I'm was going to change my tyres and the big bang has brought this forward a bit . Looking for some help in choosing my new ones 
looking at 3 at the moment which I think fit the bill for me ( looking for less rolling resistance but good puncture protection is very high on priority list also should be able to cope with the odd ash cycle path / canal path . And the odd weekend camping / loaded trip . Mostly though be used on normal roads like the Sunday run just passed ) 
3 I'm thinking off are :-
conti gatorskins 
spez armadillos 
Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase
size wize was thinking 25's but would 28's be better for
weekend loaded trips
would there be a noticable speed / resistance difference in 25's or 28's 
I've already spoke to satins budgie re the Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase
and he very kindly gave me a good review of them . So any help/ info / opinions would be very much appreciated 
thanx


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 May 2010)

Ps also would like none exploding variaty pls


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2010)

It was really nice to see you all and don't worry about shooting off like that, I stayed and had a meal before having an enjoyable little walk back along the cycle path to Linlithgow.

I was rather sleep deprived anyway, so wasn't really up to much to be honest with you.

The only really outrageously shocking moment was then I mentioned the lightbulb AND NOBODY KNEW WHAT I MEANT!!

Geez, WHAT do you all look at on here??


----------



## HJ (11 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Don't think I'll forget the tyre episode for a while
> on that note I'm was going to change my tyres and the big bang has brought this forward a bit . Looking for some help in choosing my new ones
> looking at 3 at the moment which I think fit the bill for me ( looking for less rolling resistance but good puncture protection is very high on priority list also should be able to cope with the odd ash cycle path / canal path . And the odd weekend camping / loaded trip . Mostly though be used on normal roads like the Sunday run just passed )
> 3 I'm thinking off are :-
> ...



I use 28 mm Conti Gatorskins for general utility riding, without problems.


----------



## sleekitcollie (14 May 2010)

bought a pair of conti Gatorskins 28's from a very nice man 
got em on the bike quick 5 miles feel good  get out a decent run 2morrow i hope and test em proper .. 
hopefully "big bang " free  ... sure they will be good 
thanks for the info and advice guys 
and thanx to the very nice man i got them from


----------



## TechMech (14 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> bought a pair of conti Gatorskins 28's from a very nice man
> got em on the bike quick 5 miles feel good  get out a decent run 2morrow i hope and test em proper ..
> hopefully "big bang " free  ... sure they will be good
> thanks for the info and advice guys
> and thanx to the very nice man i got them from



Who was that then


----------



## sleekitcollie (14 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> Who was that then



Big guy fre Perth  lol


----------



## sleekitcollie (15 May 2010)

had a wee ride today with my new "go faster" tyres and my new "go faster " mark beaumont cycle the world top felt good with my new tyres on 35 miles along the same route as we went on sunday but with a wee visit to 
http://www.revolutionarybikes.com/ the guy john we met at the Bistro , he is moving to new premises nxt week just along the road but had time for a chat and showed me round . 
even though it was a hilly route and strong headwind i managed to up my ave speed by good cpl MPH from normal ( non hilly route usually )


----------

